# The 10'-11' Quiver thread



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 6, 2010)

So what are you skiing on this year?  What makes up your quiver?  1 ski or a set?

For me this is this years skis.





From left -> right

Line Prophet 90 - The Rock ski, or entire day in the woods ski
Atomic D2 82 VF - The new everyday ski
Atomic GS Race(non-FIS) - The race league ski
Scott P4 with Marker Dukes - The powder/ touring setup.  Also have skins for them.

And the boot for this year.





Atomic Hawx 100


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2010)

Left to right
Head Monster iM 70 - will only see wrod, if that
K2 Apache Crossfire - This will be my go to ski for the first couple of days.
Nordica Hot Rod Jet Fuel - Every day ski.


I'll be on the Technica Dragon 120's this season.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 6, 2010)

http://www.thesnowway.com/2010/11/03/quiver-update-gear-weight-in


----------



## bigbog (Nov 7, 2010)

iM72 so far....thinking Sultan 94 or something for soft snow....


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 7, 2010)

Same as last year.






[/IMG]


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 7, 2010)

Actually downsizing. Sold the Ripsticks to WJennes, although he still has to pick them up. 

The Fischers are my two main skis these days.






[/IMG]


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 7, 2010)

Atomic  SX 10 --- 2 prs   @ 170 -  everyday rides 

Dynastar  Speed 63's -- Rock skis


----------



## WJenness (Nov 7, 2010)

Ripsticks pictured above (thanks wa-loaf)  - race league (hopefully) skis, extra hardpack day skis as well probably...

Watea 84s - 184cm - pretty much my every day ski

K2 Enemys (older) 174cm... the rock ski... I may not ski these at all...

I also have a pair of K2 silencers which I'm probably giving to a friend... they don't suit me at all... 

-w


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2010)

I am looking to pick up a pair these at good price. I have heard good things about.  I may also try and make a custom top sheet if I can't find a pair at a reasonable price.


----------



## BigJay (Nov 7, 2010)

Bought 3 boards last season... one of them hasn't seen snow... Since i had a Fish already, i didn't bother building it up... now i regret it because i didn't know it had the rockered tip... Tought it was identical to the old one...

Now i have boards for sale... A Malolo 162 and a Option Makinen 164... pretty cheap if anyone is looking for a spare!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 8, 2010)

Puck it said:


> I am looking to pick up a pair these at good price. I have heard good things about.  I may also try and make a custom top sheet if I can't find a pair at a reasonable price.


Ski Logik seems to have developed quite a buzz but I still can't find more than a small hand full of reports online. Seems like they are still pretty limited with distribution and sales. They certainly have the most impressive top sheets in the business right now and I would totally buy a pair at some point if it fit into my quiver. None of their current offerings would give me a unique ski, so I will continue to droll at their top sheets without being a serious potential buyer.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 8, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Ski Logik seems to have developed quite a buzz but I still can't find more than a small hand full of reports online. Seems like they are still pretty limited with distribution and sales. They certainly have the most impressive top sheets in the business right now and I would totally buy a pair at some point if it fit into my quiver. None of their current offerings would give me a unique ski, so I will continue to droll at their top sheets without being a serious potential buyer.


 

That is why I am trying to find a pair cheap. The Rave at 92 underfoot is a good replacement for the monster 88's. It appears by limited reports to be a stiff ski.

I have been in contact with the owner via email about making a custom top sheet. I was thinking of something East coast inspired like the profile of the Presidentials.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2010)

Same as last year:






The K2s probably won't see too much snow time though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyone have a glove quiver? :lol:
Was getting my ski stuff ready and realized I have way too many.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 7, 2010)

LOL, i have 3 pair of gloves and thought that was excessive...


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 7, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Anyone have a glove quiver? :lol:
> Was getting my ski stuff ready and realized I have way too many.


That's funny :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Dec 7, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Anyone have a glove quiver? :lol:
> Was getting my ski stuff ready and realized I have way too many.


 

I have three pair spring Scottt's and T32 Scotts and Hestra Heli three finger.  How do you like the Stoics?  I need to find my son a pair and saw those on BC.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 7, 2010)

Puck it said:


> How do you like the Stoics?  I need to find my son a pair and saw those on BC.



Haven't used them yet. Got them off Tramdock a month ago. Fit seems to be good to me though some folks complained about it in the reviews (runs small). I got a large and I'm about a 9-10 in Hestra sizing. They also mentioned you should treat the leather before you use them since it doesn't seem to have any waterproofing to start.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 8, 2010)

I ahve 3 pairs in total and 3 of 4 other single gloves in the locker lol Like socks I hope one day the missing ones will turn up.


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 8, 2010)

i have a drawer full of underwear and socks, some of the socks even have matches.... i prefer boxers over briefs


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 8, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> i prefer boxers over briefs



layering for warmth?


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 8, 2010)

good one! lol


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 8, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> i prefer boxers over briefs



I am currently into boxer briefs personally.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 8, 2010)

No update to the ski quiver...






New jacket (plaid) and pants (orange) though.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 8, 2010)

mondeo said:


> No update to the ski quiver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dude, i love those pants on the right you used last year but that hideous jacket has to go....


take it from me, i'm all about fashion.  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 8, 2010)

mondeo said:


> No update to the ski quiver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 outfits eh Mike?

just don't ask us which one makes your butt look big


----------



## mondeo (Dec 8, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> 4 outfits eh Mike?
> 
> just don't ask us which one makes your butt look big


None of them make my butt look big. It takes care of that on its own.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 9, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> 4 outfits eh Mike?
> 
> just don't ask us which one makes your butt look big



After that comment I will not be posting my clothing selection.  I make Mikes selection small....I just see to many nice setups in the store and need lots.  Plus you never get any money selling used clothing so I just keep it all.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 4, 2011)

Bumping this thread due to Christmas goodness.

Rossi Mogul 178 (realized these things are mint and took them out of retirement) 
K2 Killer Bee 185 ("new" last summer, haven't seen snow yet)
Dynastar Twister 175 (early season bump skis, zero camber left)
Dynastar Twister 182 (bump days) 
Head Mojo90 193 (every other day)
Scott Punnisher 191 (Christmas present, haven't seen snow yet)


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2011)

My first pair of Salomon's filling in the quiver:





184 Enduro (lightly used demo I picked up)


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2011)

What length are those Wateas??


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2011)

Progressors are 175, Enduro 184, Watea 186.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 16, 2011)

Stuck in 2005


----------



## Philpug (Mar 17, 2011)

Thinking about next year.


----------



## Edd (Mar 17, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Progressors are 175, Enduro 184, Watea 186.



Wa-loaf, what are your impressions of the Enduros?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2011)

Edd said:


> Wa-loaf, what are your impressions of the Enduros?



Tried them last Spring and loved them. Nice and stiff so they carve really well and the early rise makes them easy turners as well as great crud busters.

Are you going to the AZ summit? These have demo bindings on them, I'd let you try them out.


----------



## Edd (Mar 17, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Tried them last Spring and loved them. Nice and stiff so they carve really well and the early rise makes them easy turners as well as great crud busters.
> 
> Are you going to the AZ summit? These have demo bindings on them, I'd let you try them out.



Thank you but I'm still laid up from ACL surgery.  I'll get around to trying the Enduros sometime; I love test driving new skis.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2011)

Philpug said:


> Thinking about next year.



What do you have in mind? I'm doing a demo of next years stuff tomorrow. Anything I should try out?


----------

